# ID weird imported european cast iron range?



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

Aga, Esse, Redfyre, Sandyford, Marshall, Everhot, Heritage or Wamsler? 










I would love an Aga. :thumbup: Too much money though...


----------



## cain8858 (Jun 11, 2009)

and the winner is AGA. Thanks, had a heck of a time finding the name


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

No problem.

Definitely would want a solid subfloor with those things. They're over 1,000 lbs.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

so you just leave it running all of the time? Seems quite wasteful.

and from their literature, yes, there is no temp setting.


----------

